# [OFF] Certification linux

## dreamer86

Bonjour,

Bon, je suis peut etre un peu bcp hors sujet ici, mais bon, je me lance...  :Confused: 

Voila, je suis developpeur et un utilisateur assidu de linux depuis plus de 5 ans (et de notre gentoo adorée depuis un an et demi...), mais voila, j'aimerai faire de l'admin linux mais meme si je pense m'en sortir pas trop mal, je n'ai pas d'experience dans le monde de l'entreprise d'admin linux. Aussi, j'aimerai savoir s'il est possible de passer des certifs linux (sans passer par sa boite...) par correspondance ou qq chose dans le genre et pour pas trop cher si possible...  :Shocked: 

j'ai vu qu'il y avait certain cours mis gratuitement en ligne maintenant.

Si qq un a des infos là dessus ? merci d'avance  :Wink: 

----------

## bosozoku

Je ne peux pas t'aider mais je suis cette discussion avec grand intérêt, surtout si on t'aiguille vers des certifs par correspondance. 

Bon courage  :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

Il me semble que Red-Hat propose ce genre de certification.

Mais je crois que ce sont des certification Red-Hat, qui précise donc que vous etes "ok" pour red-hat, mais pas précisément pour linux.

(mais bon si quelqu'un est ok pour red-hat il l'est aussi pour linux...c'est à l'employeur de faire le lien après)

Après, une certif spécifique à Linux j'ai jamais vu ça. Je demande à voir moi aussi tiens...

----------

## bosozoku

On peut savoir la démarche à suivre si quelqu'un est au courant ?

----------

## voltairien

C'est ici : http://www.fr.redhat.com/training/

Et précisément (E) ici : http://www.fr.redhat.com/training/rhce/

 *Quote:*   

> Red Hat France
> 
> Bat D
> 
> 171, avenue Georges Cl�menceau
> ...

 

En France, Tel :  0800 900 019

----------

## dreamer86

hum, oui mais c pas donné tout ça...  :Confused: 

----------

## zdra

 *dreamer86 wrote:*   

> hum, oui mais c pas donné tout ça... 

 

On peut pas tout avoir... les formations sont toujours assé couteuses.... Sinon moi je penses qu'aucun diplome ne vaut une expérience personnelle. Evidement si tu veux bosser dans le secteur, ton 1er boulo sera pas facile a trouver sans etre passé par une formation, mais apres c'est ton expérience qui prime sur tout les bouts de papier  :Wink: 

----------

## dreamer86

ben je suis tout à fait d'accord, mais dans ma boite, c plutot m$ et c pas pret de changer...

c pour ça que j'aimerai bien trouver qq chose pour prouver mes connaissances linuxiennes (et les agrandir en meme temps) et pouvoir le mettre sur mon cv...  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## KlemZ

http://www.supinfo-training.com/formation-linux/

y a ca aussi, mais je ne sais pas si c'est aussi bien reconnu que la certif red hat

c'est pas donnée non plus mais ca revien moins cher que red hat et :

 *Quote:*   

> Financement :
> 
> Ce cursus est accessible : - aux particuliers en auto financement avec un réglement en plusieurs fois sans frais (consulter votre ANPE pour une éventuelle aide personnalisée)- aux salariés bénéficiant d'un FONGECIF ou d'un financement de leur entreprise 

 

----------

## bosozoku

C'est quand même cher. Je vois quelque fois des personnes qui mentionnent leur formation autodidacte. 

Est ce qu'un employeur peut preter attention à ce genre de formation dont on  a au final aucune garantie avant d'avoir vu ou on a aucune chance et il faut payer 2000euro pour un diplome ?

----------

## marvin rouge

lu dans DLPF : http://linuxfr.org/2004/10/22/17459.html

en particulier, il y a un lien vers LPI, et vla ce qu'ils disent: *LPI wrote:*   

> Selon l'endroit ou vous vous inscrivez aux examens LPI, le coût sera en régle générale de 100 dollars Américains, 125 Euros, ou 15.000 Yen. Les Examens délivrés lors d'événements spéciaux peuvent être proposés à des prix considérablement réduits.

 

après, je sais pas ce que ca vaut ...

----------

## dreamer86

hum, oui, c les cours, mais les prix pour la certif, ça reste tjrs cher... snif...  :Confused: 

----------

## bosozoku

 *dreamer86 wrote:*   

> hum, oui, c les cours, mais les prix pour la certif, ça reste tjrs cher... snif... 

 

125euros c'est quand même plus raisonnable que 2000euros.

----------

## dreamer86

euh, tu les as vu où ces prix là ?  :Question: 

----------

## bosozoku

Bein les cours sont libres et gratuits apparement mais les examens sont payants et c'est l'ordre d'une centaine d'euros d'après ce que dit marvin rouge.

----------

## kwenspc

ah oui là c'est intéréssant!

Et puis franchement si un employeur cherche quelqu'un dans linux il sera sans doute au courant sur cette certif (ou du moins il aura la curiosité d'aller voir)

ça peut être valable. vu le prix...

----------

## dreamer86

ben oui, mais vous les avez vu où ces prix là ??

----------

## dreamer86

quel prix et quel organisme d'ailleurs ?

----------

## kwenspc

http://www.lpi.org/fr/getting_tested.html

tout en bas tu as le prix, 125 euros. Sinon tout est expliqué pour les organismes de passages d'exam etc...

----------

## anigel

Tout ça en restant bien conscient que ces "diplômes" n'ont que la valeur que leur accordera un éventuel employeur...

Prenons la certif Windows de chez MS... Ca revient, ni plus ni moins, qu'à acheter son diplôme (assez cher, en plus). Et je dis diplôme... Je devrais plutôt dire : "certificat de présence à la formation". Car cela n'a aucune réelle valeur en soi. Même si les entreprises raffolent de ce genre de "consultants" dans le monde Microsoftien, l'expérience que j'en ai me montre qu'il s'agit bien plus souvent d'un moyen de trouver du boulot (là, c'est louable), que de devenir réellement compétent (quand le système est foireux.. même avec une certif'...).

Bref, je n'y vois qu'un intérêt des plus limités. De plus, le fait que Linux soit plus un système ouvert qu'un truc bien précis me laisse à penser que si tu veux être reconnu, tu devras en passer par la certif' de la boîte qui domine le monde Linux : RedHat.

Mais tout ça reste mon avis, et il est vrai que je ne suis plus trop dans le vent, à refuser des stagiaires qui rédigent leur lettre de motivation en sms... On vient mm de m'xpliké ke ge sui tro kon paske sa ninflu pa sur la kalité du travail.

----------

## spider312

Non,les certifs crosoft permettent aux sociétés qui embauchent des titulaires de ces certifs d'avoir des avantages (mais je ne sais plus exactement de quels avanages il s'agit)

----------

## yoyo

[OFF] *anigel wrote:*   

> Mais tout ça reste mon avis, et il est vrai que je ne suis plus trop dans le vent, à refuser des stagiaires qui rédigent leur lettre de motivation en sms... On vient mm de m'xpliké ke ge sui tro kon paske sa ninflu pa sur la kalité du travail.

 

PUT*** !!! La qualité du travail passe AUSSI par la qualité des relations avec les autres. Comment entretenir de bonnes relations si tu n'arrives pas à t'exprimer de façon à ce que tout le monde te comprenne (j'appelle ça "manque de respect").

[/OFF]

----------

## sireyessire

 *anigel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mais tout ça reste mon avis, et il est vrai que je ne suis plus trop dans le vent, à refuser des stagiaires qui rédigent leur lettre de motivation en sms... On vient mm de m'xpliké ke ge sui tro kon paske sa ninflu pa sur la kalité du travail.

 

LOL  :Laughing:  tu as bien raison, non mais!

----------

## Enlight

 *Quote:*   

> Mais tout ça reste mon avis, et il est vrai que je ne suis plus trop dans le vent, à refuser des stagiaires qui rédigent leur lettre de motivation en sms... On vient mm de m'xpliké ke ge sui tro kon paske sa ninflu pa sur la kalité du travail.

 

Sérieux, y'en a qu'ont fait ça? Moi j'accepterai de les rencontrer juste pour leur botter le c...!  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## bosozoku

Bon je sais ce qu'il me reste à faire alors... une belle lettre de motivation dans la langue de Molière  :Smile: 

----------

## kwenspc

[off]

C'est amusant cette expression "dans la langue de Molière" parce que si reèllement on écrivait dans la langue française que lui parlait à l'époque...il y en aurait peu qui comprendrait.

comment ça il sert à rien le post que je viens d'écrire?

[/off]

----------

## anigel

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Sérieux, y'en a qu'ont fait ça? Moi j'accepterai de les rencontrer juste pour leur botter le c...! 

 

La lettre en question circule depuis quelques jours sur le net, "blancotée" là où c'est nécessaire pour préserver l'anonymat des personnes concernées (moi et le malheureux candidat  :Laughing:  ). Si vous avez dans votre entourage des amis qui vous envoient régulièrement des .pps et ce genre de conneries par paquets de 12, alors vous allez probablement recevoir la lettre sous peu  :Shocked:  .

PS : pardon à l'auteur de ce thread, que je détourne honteusement (le thread, pas l'auteur !), et presque involontairement.

----------

## dreamer86

quel est le meilleur moyen dans tout ça alors pour faire valoir ses connaissances linuxiennes ?  :Shocked: 

----------

## kwenspc

avoir fait des projets reconnus dans le monde de l'opensource, linux etc...bref, contribuer activement.

----------

## lospericos_99

Hello en ce qui concerne la certification LPI je l'ai essayé par deux fois (après avoir suivi un cour accéléré), la certification à plusieurs niveaux:

LPI101 administration système de base

LPI102 admin du réseau

LPI201 administration système de base expert

LPI202 admin du réseau expert

en ce qui concerne les distribbutions du as le choix entre debian (apt-get) et red-hat (rpm), mais pour le 101 il faut déjà avoir de bonnes asses en admin réseaux et bien connaître Xfree et son fonctionnement (sous debian ou rh)

Apparement cette certification est plus ou moin bien reconnu, durant mes cours plusieurs certifié M$ ont suivi le cour pour pouvoir évoluer professionnellement.

Le prix est de 100 dollars par examen.

Mais je ne connais pas de cours par correspondance.

Je pense que kwenspc n'a pas tort pour justifier d'une grande expérience dans le monde linux et que ça vaut autant qu'un diplôme.

Voilà

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Ben c'est sur qu'un certification pese moins par rapport à l'expérience, mais quand on n'a pas d'expérience, une certif c'est mieux que rien.

Moi je voudrai savoir si beaucoup d'employeurs sont au courant de cette certif LPI ???

----------

## expl0rer

La certif LPI est le must, car c'est toute distrib confondu.

La certif Redhat reste orienté vers leur version RedHat enterprise server (dans laquelle tout n'est pas libre), et contrairement a Windows c'est de la pratique, en fait c'est le resultat qui est jugé :

- pour la RHCT (administrateur standard) :

il y a une premiere partie cahier des charges, on te donne le media d'install et on te dit qu'il faut tel et tels services et que les utilisateurs doivent pouvoir réaliser certaines actions, le tout dans un temps limite (en dessous de 70% de fonctionnalité installées et qui marchent, c'est : venez en deuxieme semaine)

La deuxieme partie : on te charge un serveur avec plein de problemes : noyaux, systeme de fichier, NIS ... le but est de tout remettre d'applomb ( /var/log/messages est ton ami et les man pages aussi d'ailleurs). Sachant que le kernel panic est eliminatoire, faut donc commencer par la et faire attention au modif des fichiers de conf.

Si tu maitrise bien ce que tu fais les temps son correct, mais il faut quand meme un certain niveau de connaissance dans l'utilisation des fonction purement serveur de linux.

-Pour la RHCE (niveau ingénieur) c'est le meme principe mais en plus hard

Il n'y a pas de compilation de noyau c'est vraiment de l'admin standard a coup de rpm pour les installs. donc quelqu'un qui a deja exploiter linux en ambiance serveur et sais sortir les bonnes info de ses fichiers de log arrive a s'en sortir.

Il y a une troisieme certif spéciale kernel, car Redhat n'assure pas le support de ceux qui n'ont pas cette certif et qui modifieraient les noyaux fournis en standard.

----------

